# Cannabis found growing in 'hanging baskets'



## FruityBud (Nov 14, 2009)

A Bizarre new cannabis growing method using hanging baskets was discovered during a police raid near Cambridge.

Officers yesterday (Thursday, 12 November) swooped on a cottage next to the A14 at Girton and found scores of powerful 'skunk' plants in baskets.

The city's neighbourhood team raided the home, which was packed with more than 400 cannabis plants with a potential value of £112,000.

Stunned officers seized more than 70 plants growing in makeshift hanging baskets suspended from ceilings in several rooms.

The rooms included a secret bolthole built from wood and plastic, which officers only discovered after a thorough search of the cottage.

Pc Gavin Guy, the drug expert for Cambridge police, was amazed by the "experimental" method of growing the plants.

He said: "It was very pretty and certainly different. I have been doing this job for a while now and have never seen anything like it.

"The baskets were made from a bin liner which had holes cut in them for the plants to grow from the sides. The person has obviously been experimenting with ways to grow cannabis in small spaces.

"There were several rooms with these hanging baskets and another hidden room which was totally sealed off.

"It also had loads of these baskets in it. There wasn't a lot of floor space in the house so it looks like they have been experimenting with hanging baskets."

One room had 32 hanging baskets with 13 in another and 30 in the hidden room.

The property was entered at about 8am following a tip-off from a member of the public.

Pc Guy said: "This was a great success for the neighbourhood policing team who were given the tip-off from a member of the public which led to the discovery of the plants.

"We would urge landlords, neighbours, postmen and delivery people to keep an eye out for anything suspicious such as homes that always have the curtains drawn which have little activity.

"We won't just go and kick the door down but will pursue other lines of investigation before taking that step."

A 28-year-old man from the Cambridge area has been arrested and taken to Parkside police station.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yet8nv2*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder how they had the lights set up.... I wish they had pics  
I have some "Down Under Pots" similar to the upside down tomato planters - I've been thinking about planting it outdoors with a small auto come spring. They are quite heavy and do best hanging from a fence post...


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Nov 14, 2009)

in the spring we are going to try growing out of a hanging bucket..we had two tomato plants in one bucket and they were HUGE!


----------



## Amber Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

we ask that you become big brother.


----------

